# A&amp;amp;amp;amp;A Acres Waiting Room



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

*A&A Acres Waiting Room*

I have a registered 50% Lamancha and 50% Toggenburg doe that is due with in the week. She was bred to a registered Lamanch buck. She is a first freshener.
This will be my first kidding season and I cannot wait!

Her name is Princess Peach.(her twin sister is princess Daisy)(from Mario Bros)








Her udders a few weeks ago.








Caution: Wide Load















I also have a pregnant registered Nubian due soon as well. I will post more of her as she gets closer


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aww, Princess Peach is cute. 'Wide load' :ROFL:

Me following and can't wait to see babies! :stars:


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

It's cold here and I have spoiled goats so of course I made baby goat jackets. 
At first, I crocheted two sweaters







But then I didn't think they would be warm enough since its been freezing here. So then I made these.







There isn't much cuter than a baby goat in a jacket!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

It's so hard to wait! It's my first kidding season and I have done tons and tons of research and talked to seasoned farmers but I'm still extremely nervous about something going wrong. Especially since it's the first time for both Peach and I.

Her are her bags from today.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

You have very pretty girls. 
I love the name Princess Peach :lol:
I adore the sweater you made. Is that your own pattern?

Try and hold onto the excitement! :woohoo: Have your vet number handy and there's always this awesome place if you need any help.
Good luck with your first kidding season!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

The sweater that I crocheted was actually a pattern for a dog sweater that I just tweaked a little. The jackets were also patterns for dog jackets. They were both pretty easy to make.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Her bags are filling quickly! This photo was from today and significantly fuller than yesterday's photo.







Side by side comparison 








I also got my security camera up in the goat shelter to watch my girls! This will be a lifesaver. Fairly inexpensive day/night camera that I can control the angle remotely. Also has a speaker and microphone.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

This is from today!
I think we are getting close. I read about 12 hours when the lose their ligaments?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Ligaments disappeared about 24 hours ago and she is showing no other signs of labor. No isolation, great appetite, no pawing at the ground, not "talking" to her babies, not being noisy. How accurate is the ligament thing? I read 12-24 hours when the ligaments disappear...


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

aaacres said:


> The sweater that I crocheted was actually a pattern for a dog sweater that I just tweaked a little. The jackets were also patterns for dog jackets. They were both pretty easy to make.


Cool! When you have the time, would you please PM me the pattern? 



aaacres said:


> Ligaments disappeared about 24 hours ago and she is showing no other signs of labor. No isolation, great appetite, no pawing at the ground, not "talking" to her babies, not being noisy. How accurate is the ligament thing? I read 12-24 hours when the ligaments disappear...


Huh. I would have said 12-24 hours myself.
Any goo?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

It has been over 72 hours since she lost her ligaments. There is no goo. The only other sign she has shown is occasionally pawing at the ground. On the 12th it will be 150 days so she isn't over but I read everywhere that loosing the ligaments was a good sign of 12-24 hours away. She is my most stubborn girl.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

*A&amp;amp;amp;amp;A Acres Waiting Room*

This is from today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Finally getting close! Within hours now.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Good luck!

That is so interesting to know lost ligaments don't necessarily mean babies in 12-24 hours. Cool.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Trip doelings!
All healthy and mom doing great! 
So blessed and in love!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

:stars: :fireworks: Awesome, congrats!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Daisy, ff and twin sister of the doe above is due in a week! 








She definitely isn't as big as her sister was








I am really hoping that a baby has wattles!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, with Peach I had triplet bucks a few days after you had triplet does. I just had twin bucks last night so... :lol:


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Haha, I guess twin does it is then!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

She loves making me wait... Day 146


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tell her to let go of my waddled doeling... Angie's getting tired of playing rough with all the boys :lol:


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Haha She wants nothing to do with it. She's my stubborn one. Shes going to torture me as long as possible.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I mentioned to Don about getting Angie's cousin and selling the belted doe... He didn't faint dead away or go on a rampage so, I guess I'm good to go :lol:


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Hahaha sounds good

She is still holding them hostage. Day 148. Ligs are gone since yesterday.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

A watched goat never kids... 








Poor thing is miserable and it's 100 degrees today


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor gal! Come on now, Daisy, give up those babies!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Day 149


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nothing yet????


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

First baby was breach and didn't come out fast enough so she aspirated. Next two are alive but one has made no attempt to stand yet. The other is halfway to standing and has decent suckle reflects.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

One is doing well, the other isnt. Both have good temperatures. She has a very weak suckle. I tube fed the weak one to make sure she got colostrum.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Do I just keep tube feeding the weak one until she gains strength and suckle reflex? I did that with my last premies and it worked. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh wow, that's too bad. 1/4 cc vitamin B orally might help wake up the slow kid, both could probably use it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You did great with your premies, I would with your instincts they seem to serve you well.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

These two both have wattles. The left one has little frosted ears. The right one has no ears.

The one that didn't make it was much bigger. She was all white with wattles and no ears.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, they are pretty. They don't look too bad at all. Are they both girls?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah are both female. I'm just worried about the one who has made no attempt to stand. I love the little frosted ears


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She looks alert and is holding her head up. She'll probably be trying as soon as the shock of a difficult birth wears off.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Mom will lick them if they are in front of her but if the go near her udders she will pull them off by their tail... Just give her time? I'm going to milk her and feed them with a bottle but keep them with her and hopefully she'll let them nurse.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

She initially let the one who could, nurse but now she has changed her mind I guess


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I bottle fed them because mom won't let them nurse but she hasn't rejected them. They were both able to stand which is improvement but I had to prop up the weak baby on all fours


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give her a shot of Banamine. She isn't letting them nurse because of the pain. Very cute!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

She let me milk her with no problem which is especially odd considering she's never been milked before. She won't let the babies near her but will lick them if they are in front of her and even then she is a little standoffish. I don't think she wants to be a mother...


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

If she smells the head she continually licks them but when she gets to the butt she pulls their tails


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Getting stronger, she seems to be following a predictable path for a shocky kid. 

As long as Daisy isn't hurting them they can stay with her. She may turn around and may not, it's hard with some milk goats as the mothering instinct has been slowly bred out in some lines.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Both babies are up, slowly walking, and bottle feeding. Daisy still sniffs and licks them but not very attentive.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Gwendolyn 









Ella


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like them both, are you going to keep one? I like Ella's structure the best for my herd...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

goathiker said:


> I like them both, are you going to keep one? I like Ella's structure the best for my herd...


I haven't decided yet if I am going to keep one. I would like to but three was my limit... I love Ella's little frosted ears and wattles


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, you could always just "forget" to advertise her :lol: 

I'd be just as happy with either.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

goathiker said:


> Well, you could always just "forget" to advertise her :lol:
> 
> I'd be just as happy with either.


Genius!! 
Bahahaha this is perfect! 
I guess no one wanted her

It will be our little secret.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds good shhhh.... :lol:

Same price or more??


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

We can do same price.

The mom is starting to come around. The babies can atleast be near her udders now.

They are small babies. I think both of them combined are the size of the other girl.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like the big girl took the lion's share of the nutrition. These two will catch up fast once they are eating well. 

She's got alot of growing to do to catch up to Angie. She weighed 62 lbs. when I wormed her last weekend.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah, they are starting to suck down the milk more as they are becoming more active. 
Yeah, she has a long way to go to catch up to her cousin. I think these are as small if not smaller than the nubian premies.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

The babies came out with interesting coloring. This is the dad (the picture was when he was young). They weren't what I was expecting.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Rock's sire is Black and Tan and he should carry the back gene. Daisy's dam was, of course, Toggenburg gray striped. Gray striped is genetically black with a red modifier and Swiss markings. 

The kids are genetically black with the red modifier, The Rocks belted gene (also called high white), and no Swiss markings.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Well I guess it makes sense when you put it like that lol. 

Based on their genetics, do you think these girls will be better milkers than Angie or do you just have to wait and see.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think they will be about equal. The tog line is the same for them all and that's where some of the heavy production will come from.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I wish I could keep one from each kidding. But I've been giving a limit but I think your idea will work muahahaha


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's The Rock's dam...


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh I see. She looks like she has frosted ears too.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

We have success. Now I just need to see how consistently she let's them nurse.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're beautiful! Congrats! Glad she's letting them nurse  
So sorry you lost one though


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How's my girl doing?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Everyone is going great!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They are looking great!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have a time frame for picking up Gwen yet?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Do you want Gwen? You can have your choice of either. Before you wanted the little frosted ears girl. Up to you!  
When would you like to get her?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Poor momma gets her beard pulled, wattles chewed on, horns chewed, and ears nibbles on. She's such a good momma now though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I though you were keeping the elf eared girl :lol: 

I like Gwen's petite frame and lighter look. She will enjoy our lifestyle I think. The elf eared girl is going to be a heavy milker and would do very well in a show and/or 4-H home.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's going to be a little firecracker isn't she :lol: Leaving no spot un-nibbled.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I wouldn't be able to choose which one to keep because I love them both!  
They are four weeks now. Let me know if you want to get her now or when she can be weaned.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In Cresswell and heading south.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Which are you going to get?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Probably the belted one.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm glad she's going to a good home!  








She will be missed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They have such different builds and facial shapes! Both very pretty


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So cute! I love the chicken coming out of her ear lol!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Home at last after an eventful trip. We couldn't talk on the way home if we didn't want to listen to screaming :lol: No big deal I got stung by a wasp yesterday and am totally out of it from all the Benadryl I have to take for my venom allergy. I felt bad that the poor little girl wouldn't lay down and try to rest though. 

We saw twin Black tail fawns by the side of I-5, no sign of a mother. She was probably in the timber line freaking out. 

We also saw a woman get hit and killed by the car ahead of us while going through Salem. The sound it made will be stuck in my heart forever...

Anyway, home safe now. Piper drank 11 ounces of formula for dinner and is getting to know Jax and Angie. Angie is a little jealous but, isn't being too hard on baby. 

Tomorrow I will give cocci meds all around for the stress and a good multivitamin in their bottles.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow that sounds like a crazy drive home! Sad about the lady! Glad you made it safe. 

I'm sure Piper will fit right in. She is spunky just like Angie when she was young! I know she'll be happy there with you. Couldn't have picked a better home and I can't wait to see how she does in the ring down the road. So glad we are able to keep in contact


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is awful. I can't even imagine being a witness to that. Glad you got home safe.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So,today I went out for the 11:00 am feeding and found Piper, happy as a clam, curled up with Dexter in the buck pen... Luckily, he loves kids and is gentle and calm with them. She was quite proud of herself. 

She is eating well off the bottle but, I'm going to fast her for 12 hours tonight. She acts like she has a hay mat in her rumen she needs to get rid of. That is actually pretty common in dam raised kids who have access to grass hay, she should work it out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Aw!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Diesel sound a lot like my buck. He just LOVES babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is a hay mat and what are the symptoms?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Think of it like a cat hair ball. When a very young kid is nibbling at dry coarse hay, they don't have any way to cud it yet. So it makes a little ball of hard packed hay. The symptoms are a bloaty belly that doesn't flatten out quite like it should and reduced appetite.

She didn't have one though, just a big belly full of weeds. We had a poop explosion this morning :lol:

She's eating everything in sight it seems.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm glad to hear she found a friend


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just noticed that one of her wattles is on her jaw instead of her neck like the other. 
She figured out how to eat black berries too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is interesting about the wattle. I bet she loved the blackberries.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Hahaha shes growing up so quick 
Is the uneven wattle thing going to be an issue for show?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, not a problem at all. Sometimes one ends up hanging off their ear :lol: It's pretty cute really. 

Alright, I'm going to go start a thread for her now...


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I would love to see a thread of her. I've loved seeing the pictures of Angie  

I'm actually considering trying to show Ella. I've never shown though so it will be an interesting learning curve.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thread made in Goat Frenzy.
PM Littlebits, she was a judge for many years, she may get you started.


----------

